# My new best shot ever??



## NateS (Jul 18, 2010)

Well, I went out shooting today and saw so much activity on a group of 3 weed blooms that I thought I would try my hand at a Hover Fly in Flight Shot.  Nailed one out pretty quickly and am very pleased.  I think this might be my best shot to date just from a sheer difficulty standpoint.

This was shot with the Tamron 180mm f3.5, 68mm tubes, SB-600.  Around 1.6:1 mag. and of course, Handheld.







Here's a link to see it larger
http://sidersphoto.com/img/s9/v14/p485285731-5.jpg


Here's a couple of him after he circled back around to the same spot he took off from


----------



## pugnacious33 (Jul 18, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## Markw (Jul 18, 2010)

I still like the one in your avatar better, but, of course, as always, these are some outstanding shots! :thumbup:

Mark


----------



## Stormchase (Jul 18, 2010)

These are very nice Indeed! I kinda like the little fly looking up like "one day!" lol


----------



## NateS (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks guys.  Maybe "most skilled" shot would be better.  It's not my favorite shot I've ever done (up there though), but just one of those shots you never think you'll be able to actually pull off at these mags handheld.


----------



## DennyCrane (Jul 18, 2010)

Awesome as usual.


----------



## NateS (Jul 19, 2010)

DennyCrane said:


> Awesome as usual.



Thank you.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 19, 2010)

Still waiting for your fly on a pile of $hit photo.  These are nice!


----------

